# Winchester Model 70 Stock Swap



## Fuller (May 4, 2012)

I am getting ready to replace the synthetic stock on my Model 70 Ultimate Shadow with a wood one. I have looked at Boyds and they have some great looking stocks. I looked around on Ebay and found several. My questions are:
1. How hard is it to swap out a stock? All the stuff I read on the sites that are selling stocks say there may need to be minor woodworking. 
2. After I swap out, what needs to be done next? Bedding, etc.?
3. Can anyone recommend a quality wood stock manufacturer that isn't going to cost $300+?
Thanks


----------



## jglenn (May 5, 2012)

boys are nice stocks that don't cost you a fortune

does you 70 have a floor plate ? if so then you will need to know exactly what type it is as Win had two styles.. a one piece and a two piece.. the stocks are cut diffferently


also is this a long or short action.

Boys has pretty good info on their site to help you figure it out.

if it were me I'd have it glass bedded after you get the stock.


----------

